
Steve Jobs Tells Germans to Blame Their Government for iPad Price Difference - mbateman
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/08/steve-jobs-weighs-in-on-ipad-international-pricing-and-taxes/
======
swombat
The headline makes it sound like Steve Jobs is being rude to Apple customers,
but actually from the article, it seems like he's just curtly informing them
of why the iPad price is 15 euros higher in Germany than in other european
countries.

~~~
NathanKP
Jobs is quoted as saying:

 _Please educate yourself._

That seems rude to me. He might be responding to an equally rude complaint
that was sent to him, but it still seems like bad PR to me.

~~~
gms
I am loving his curt responses. Too many people on the internet are quick to
complain without prior thought or research; nice to see them being put in
their place.

~~~
katovatzschyn
It is the programmer still remains in him reminding people to "RTFM."

~~~
defenestrator
It's something I can get behind completely. People shouldn't be coddled like
they're children, but if they act like one then being treated like one in
return is the least one can do. =)

------
MWinther
People in Europe usually have the VAT included in the advertised price, so I
can see how people would be getting their hopes up when seeing the american
prices.

~~~
borism
this absolutely freaks us out in US - that we never see actual prices we're
supposed to pay, only share of what seller is supposed to get (before paying
her taxes).

~~~
kgermino
As annoying as it can be I actually think its a good thing that the amount
you're paying in taxes is listed separately because then you are forced to see
what you're paying in taxes.

I live outside Chicago and in some areas around me the sales tax is >10%
(10.25 in the city I believe). The fact that you see what your paying in taxes
every time you buy something makes it harder for the politicians to raise it
too high.

Edit: Fixed Typo

~~~
brazzy
VAT _is_ always listed separately in Europe as well (on the receipt) - it just
has to be included in the advertised price.

~~~
kgermino
How often do people actually read their receipt?

It's good that they do have the charge listed but I still feel like most
people are not aware how much of their bill went to the VAT whereas in general
around here you can't possibly miss it.

~~~
brazzy
I can only talk about Germany, and any change in VAT, be it the raise from 16
to 19% in 2007, or a recent cut to 7% for restaurants and hotels, generally
gets _a lot_ of publicity.

People may not be reminded about it constantly, but they are definitely aware
of it.

------
gaius
EU governments sure do love their taxes.

~~~
borism
US states sure do love theirs! down to every damn municipality.

I hope Volcker will prevail and US will get VAT finally.

~~~
cmelbye
Sales tax in my municipality is less than half of UK's VAT, and food and
clothing are exempt from it. You're right, I sure do love it.

~~~
ElliotH
Food and childrens clothing are also exempt from UK VAT.

~~~
parenthesis
To be pedantic, food (except for, roughly, `luxury' and catered foods),
children's clothing, and books, amongst other things, are _zero-rated_ ,
rather than _exempt_ (a separate category which includes medical treatment and
education).

~~~
rmc
Some plain foods have zzero vat. More luxurous food is taxed. This is
important when you think of jaffa cakes, are they a biscuit or a cake? If they
are a buscuit, then they don't have vat, if cake, then the price goes up

------
rmc
Apple always charges more for EU customers, usually replacing the $ for a €.
When €1 = $1.50, I don't believe it's the tax, and instead feel like I'm
getting screwed.

~~~
vetinari
Why the downvotes?

Rmc is right. Go to Apple store, take a look at any Apple product and see for
yourself.

For example, the 13" 2.4 GHz MBP is 1200 USD in US. In Europe, it is cca 1050
EUR _without_ VAT (cca 1250 EUR with VAT), which makes it around 1350 USD (and
1600 USD with VAT!). Nice 10% pre-tax price increase.

